# Remington 1100 20ga Magnum



## hoyt85 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is probably dumb question and I know the answer already but will this gun cycle 2 3/4" shells correctly w/o jamming?  Just installed a new o-ring.  And it hums through some 3" Duck Magnums.  But, the I tried to fire some Winchester Super Speeds and it wouldn't eject or jammed or may be MAY BE functioned properly.

I know the Win Super Speeds are cheap ammo but that's all the was laying around my folks place when I went to shoot.  

This gun is for my wife and I bought here a case of Winchester Texas Heavy Dove loads down at Bass Pro the other weekend.  Do ya'll think the gun will fire better with this load or just the gun wasn't made to handle it and won't.

Thanks


----------



## Clemson (Aug 29, 2008)

You MAY be able to get reliable functioning with 2 3/4 inch shells by putting a barrel with a 2 3/4 inch chamber on the gun.  With the magnum chamber, you won't be able to fire any but magnum shells, although 2 3/4 inch magnum shells may work OK.

The 11/87 is made to function with both.  The 1100's use either, depending on the particular gun.  If you want to shoot dove loads, you got the wrong gun.

Is your gun an LT20 frame?  

Clemson


----------



## hoyt85 (Aug 30, 2008)

Correct LT20 frame.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 31, 2008)

You can try the heavier 2 3/4 inch loads.  Whether or not it will function with a particular load depends a lot on the individual gun.

Without permanently modifying the barrel, there's not much you can do for the gun.

Try a heavier weight load, rather than a faster load, if you want to experiment.


----------



## Clemson (Sep 2, 2008)

If you can find someone with a standard LT 20, you can try their barrel on your frame.  Often that is a route to being able to use field loads in a magnum 1100.

Somewhere, hidden from myself, I have a 28" Vent Rib, modified choke barrel, but I am not sure where.  If you want me to hunt for it, let me know.

Clemson


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a lt20 special field and it gives me the same problem with the light dove loads. What do they do to the barrell to get it to cycle properly with dove loads?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 2, 2008)

There is a gas port on the barrel at the O where it joins the gun.  Get some pipe cleaners and clean that port out and be sure your gun is well lubed.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 3, 2008)

> What do they do to the barrell to get it to cycle properly with dove loads?



Here is  a sure fire solution.

Clean it thoroughly as MudDucker suggests, make sure the o-rings are in good shape. it doesn't hurt to clean and wax the wood, then trade it for a Beretta --you'll never have another cycling problem.

If cleaning it doesn't work, you can open the gas port in the barrel.  You can DYI, but I wouldn't because if you screw up and break the drill bit off in the port, you have an expensive repair job.  The downside is that if you open the port, you will subject the inner workings to excessive wear and tear if you use heavy loads.

It's just a fact of life with an 1100, the barrel determines whether it's a heavy load gun or light load gun.

If you shoot a lot of light loads, another solution is to troll the internet for a target load barrel -- they come up for sale regularly.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 3, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Here is  a sure fire solution.
> 
> Clean it thoroughly as MudDucker suggests, make sure the o-rings are in good shape. it doesn't hurt to clean and wax the wood, then trade it for a Beretta --you'll never have another cycling problem.



 Man, that's harsh. 

I had a 1100 12 magnum given to me for Christmas as a kid.  I had asked for a 870 pump, but my dad listened to the owner of the hardware store and came home with this gun instead.  At first, it made a poor boat paddle.  Would not cycle correctly, even magnum shells.  Sent it back to the factory, came back worse.  I went into this same hardware store one day and there stood the remington rep bragging about his guns to the gathered gang.  I eased up to the gaggle and let it be known that I thought their guns were not worth the cardboard it took to ship them.  Next thing I know, he is offering to get it fixed right.  I went home, drug it out from behind my junk and took it to him.  A month later, the hardware store owner called me to come get my gun.  It never jammed again.  When I cleaned it, I noticed that the gas port in the barrel had been enlarged.  I always used pipe cleaners (for a smoking pipe) to keep that port clean.


----------



## 56willysnut (Sep 3, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> then trade it for a Beretta --you'll never have another cycling problem.
> 
> I wish I had your deep pockets!!  I'd buy two.


----------

